# Green glass and more



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm still very new to planted tanks and this tank has only been up a few months. The algae on the glass started to become a problem when I upgrade my lighting and started EI dosing. Earlier today, I returned today from a 5 day vacation. When I got home, I found the glass on my tank almost completely overtaken with algae. It was cleaned the day before I left.










*Current Setup*
10G
40W PC Current fixture - 11 hours photo-period
ADA Aqua Soil
2 DIY CO2 canisters with dual nano ceramic disc diffusers
EI Dosing the following

1/16 tsp Potassium Nitrate 3x a week

1/32 tsp Potassium Sulfate 3x a week

1/32 tsp Mono Potassium Phosphate 3x a week

1/32 tsp Plantex CSM+B 3x a week

50% weekly water change

*Fish*

2 Dwarf Puffers

2 Oto's

2 Amano Shrimp

2 Cherry Shrimp

First off, what type of algae is this? I'm also getting a very dark green or black hairlike algae now growing on my petrified wood and it even starting to spread to the plants. I see it on a few places of my Ambulia. Is this speed of algae growth normal? If not, does anyone have a suggestion for a way to slow it down?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Clean all algae off glass, followed by a 50% water change. Do a three day blackout....no light at all, even ambient! Take of the lighting and cover with an old blanket or tarp so no light gets through.
After three days, do another 50% water change, and cut your photoperiod down to 9 hours. Either buy more fast growing stem plants, or do a trim of the ones you already have and replant the tops. Cut your ferts by one-half, and slowly work them back up to your current dosing. You need less light, or more plants to take up the nutrients in the water column!! Too much light+long photoperiod+excess nutrients=algae bloom.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm now at the *dark* cycle. This really sucks but hopefully it will help. Will the plants be harmed with this?

Oh, I don't believe I can replant any stems as the ground is nearly completely covered as is. I been trimming the ambulia pretty often, should I let it grow out?

(edit to add)
What is the proper name for this algae pictured?


----------

